# Ouverture dernière page Safari



## jfou87 (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir, 

  J'ai un soucis depuis l'upgrade vers Lion. Lorsque je démarre Safari, il m'ouvre systématiquement la dernière page visitée, même après avoir arrêté le mac. 
J'ai bien sur modifié les préférences de démarrage de Safari, mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ???

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## Jean-marie B (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est comme cela et ont ne sait pas le changer.
Fermer les fenêtres avant de quitter.

jm


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

Ou faire quelque chose comme alt-command-q au lieu de command-q.


----------



## jfou87 (1 Août 2011)

Attends, comment c'est possible ? C'est un bug non ?


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2011)

Non, c'est la nouvelle fonctionnalité d'Apple qui permet de récupérer sa session comme si on ne l'avait jamais quittée. Elle s'applique (la fonctionnalité) aussi au niveau des applications.

Pour ne pas sauvegarder le contexte d'une application (ou, plutôt : pour _ignorer_ le contexte sauvegardé de l'application) il faut faire alt-command-q [de mémoire].


----------



## jfou87 (5 Août 2011)

Et tu ne penses pas qu'il y ait moyen de supprimer la fonctionnalité à certaines applications comme safari ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Et comme tout ceci concerne Safari, navigateur internet, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Larme (5 Août 2011)

As-tu lu ceci ?


----------

